
Show HN: A superquick checklist to evaluate any inventory software for Retail - rohitpawar
https://medium.com/@fulfil.io/here-s-a-quick-checklist-on-how-you-can-evaluate-an-inventory-management-system-which-suits-your-ac8967f99c41
======
wingerlang
Looks more like a feature list of your own one doesn't it?

